# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور الدراجة التي تضىء ليلا

## mohamed73

الدراجات من المواصلات التى تحافظ على البيئة و بالاضافة الى انها تساعد *الانسان* على التنقل فى كل مكان فان ركوبها بحد ذاته يعتبر رياضة و لكن مع *انتشار ا*لمواصلات  العامة و السيارات قد اصبحت الدراجات تشكل خطرا على سلامة الانسان لذا  ظهرت كثير من وسائل الحماية مثل الخوذات و الركبات لتقليل من الاصابات  الجسدية و احدث صيحات السلامة نقلا عن الدايلى ميل هى الدراجة المضيئة !    
الدراجة المضيئة ليست مزودة باى نوع من *الكهرباء*  الا انها مطلية بطلاء خاص يمتص الطاقة نهارا و يعمل على بثها ليلا من جديد  لتلمع الدراجة بضوء ليلى يعمل على تحذير باقى السيارات و المركبات من وجود  دراجه تمر بجانبهم و بذلك تقل *الحوادث* ليلا فكرة جيدة سيحبها الكثير ممن يحبون *ركوب الدراجات*  و التنزه بها و تاتى هذه الدراجة المميزة بمبلغ 250 دولار و لكن عليك دوما  ان تتذكر اقفالها بقفل حتى لا تشتري واحدة جديدة كل بضعة اسابيع .

----------


## عصام البرغثي

فكرة جيده

----------

